# New tank Oscar problems



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello

I just recently put some oscars in my 75 gallon freshwater tank

the tank has been set up for a good month and a half

I purchased 5 Oscars from the same store but not at the same time

the most amount of oscars I have ever had in a tank at one point is 3 

Now I have two because all other 3 I have purchased have died

I have had my water tested multiple times and it's fine

the only explanation the store could come up with was that the fish were a "bad batch"

the two that have lived are doing fine, swimming around together (they are inseperable) except for one which has an internal parasite which we are treating

however, my main concern with these fish is that they are not eating

they have eaten pellets before and gobbled them up (as with feeder fish) but for the past 3 days they go up to the pellets but don't eat them


If youhave any advice for my new tank it would be great if you posted!

Thank you!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

U never if the pet store people are giving the right results. What do you test at there store?


----------

